# Too much testosterone



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, my tank has fully cycled, and the 5 zebra danios that I put in there have been doing great.

I took a trip to my lfs and picked out some Platys to put in there. Unfortunately, I didn't know enough to ask for females rather than males. So I now have 4 male platys with no females.

I have a 29 gallon tank, that I really wanted to get some cory's in as well... but now I'm thinking I need to up the number of platys and get all females (I'm tempted to take 3 of the males back for an exchange)

I haven't seen any aggression yet, should this really cause a problem? I'm not really looking for spawns, so I don't mind having all of one sex, but dont' want aggession problems


----------



## Jobrien323 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ooops, wrong forum. I meant to put this in Beginner (forgot I was reading the betta forum)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I curently have 2 males and 2 females who seem fine together. Because you have 4 males, I don't think that you should have any problems, but if you had just two then the other one can get stressed out quite easily by constant chasing. If you wanted a few females instead of some of your males then don't hesitate to swap them at the lfs.
Also if you have females, then fry will be produced every 28 days, and if you buy java moss for the fry to hide in then the majority will survive through to adulthood in the community aquarium.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

You should maybe even be better with out the females. Not they they fight alot, but you basicaly took away the only thing worth fighting for so they should be fine


----------

